# It's never fun to get pee in your eye.



## lexingtons (Nov 15, 2007)

You know, I had to wait a couple hours before coming back onto the board and even think about posting about this afternoon's debacle. And a debacle it was - rest assured.

I was cleaning out rabbit cages today, feeding, and watering after spending much of the afternoon brushing and bonding with my buns. I've been struggling with socializing one of my newest bunnies, a 4-5 month old holland lop. He's not neutered yet and unfortunately I couldn't get an appointment until mid-January [eek]. He's been incredibly sweet at times, but is very hyperactive and possibly bordering on aggressive at others. I've chalked it up to the fact that he's in a new environment and overwhelmed with big, bad hormones. But I'm very frustrated and discouraged tonight. I'm not giving up or giving in, but I've had better days.

I left my new little guy's cage for last so that he wouldn't be too stressed and he was good - really good - and I was feeling good about things. But then I was having a rough time hooking his cleaned and refilled water bottle back into his cage. I dropped the little metal piece and it scared him so I made sure to coo and pat him to let him know it was okay. Things were okay but I was still fighting the water bottle. And...then...it...happened...

HE PEED AT ME. Okay, not at me - ON ME. IN MY EYE. IN MY HAIR. ON MY SWEATSHIRT. ALL OVER ONE SIDE OF MY FACE.

Yeah, can we tell I'm not a happy camper?! I know this has to do with the fact that he needs to go to the vet for the big snip snip, but this was horrible. Now, keep in mind that I'm as OCD as a person can get. That being said, pee and me are not friends. Not so much, no.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do? I know neutering is the next step, but it's not possible until mid-January. And I need to be able to socialize him in the meantime. So what can I do? I don't want to fear being sprayed each time I take him out, feed, clean, or water. I know it's an adolescence deal as he's chinning everything in the world...constantly...but that doesn't excuse this type of behavior. I've had males before and it's never been this bad. I'll be honest - I'm freaking out. Please help!

And please feel free to share your own pee pee nightmares. Sheesh! I can't believe I'm even writing this. Oh, and rest assured all - I've already taken a nice, steamy bath with lots of soap. Lots and lots of disinfecting soap. Oy vey.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

I just know that Tony is going to do this to me sometime and I dread it.

Darned bunnies! LOL! 

Glad you're ok tho.....


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 15, 2007)

:hbunnysmell: 

Happy Bunny says
Stinky Bunny!

:laugh: 

OMG! I almost fell off my chair laughing over that! Been there, done that! LOL!!!! I have 17 un-neutered bucks in our barn and only ONE, just ONE.... little, tiny Mini Rex boy that EVERY once IN a WHILE, nails me right in the side of the head! I know exactly how you felt. Sorry, no good advice, just had to laugh!


----------



## pla725 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing like a nice "shower" to say I love you.


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah, i remember those days!

i had a buck when i bred, that i could see getting that "i'm gonna spray you" look in his eye. . . i started to say "don't even think about it" and he sprayed my whole face. . . ever wonder what rabbit pee tastes like? i don't have to wonder cause he caught me straight in mid-word with my mouth gapping open! eewwww!


----------



## pla725 (Nov 15, 2007)

Humor aside. I'm sure what you can do except stay out of line of fire. I had one foster Buddy Boy who spayed like a fiend. Sawyer just liked to lick and nibble my toes and run circles around my feet.


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 15, 2007)

This did give me a good laugh at the end of a very difficult day. Just follow military rules and take cover when there are "incoming". Look soon on our blog for Pistol Pete....and you will know how he got that name...lol.

Randy


----------



## Pipp (Nov 15, 2007)

:laugh:

A rubber suit and a motorcycle helmet? 



sas :tongue


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 16, 2007)

NICE...yeah, I've had it happen, and I neutered Fiver about a month after getting him. Actually, I think a month TO THE DAY. It was just over 24hrs of him coming home, and he peed right on my arm as I was moving his foodbowl...and wow! I was so shocked that they do it WHILE JUMPING AND TWISTING IN MID-AIR!! NOT what I expected!! Now I get why they can aim so well in such a perfect parabolic curve...their booties are in the AIR! LOL!!

Yeah...not fun...and I was NOT HAPPY...but in the end, I realized that he'd marked me as HIS human, so I was okay with it. Took it as a compliment. 

Only.....thank GOD he never did it again (though I can't say the same for the hallway door right next to his cage, haha!!). 

All that to say...I'm right along with ya, Hun...eww...lol...


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I have to say I've been lucky, even my uneuetered boys rarely almsot never spray me. Lexingtons, what is your cage set up like? If you have stacking cages, put him in a bottom one, that way he can't get anything worse than your ankles/knees. Much better than the face shots! I actualy had a doe shoot me once, shwe was staying with me while her person went on vacation, and I don't feed so many treats as her person does! So she let me know she was P****d, and then so was I! ( I know, really bad pun, LOL.)


----------

